# NEC show Bessacarr disappointment



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Had a great day at nec yesterday ,particulary nosying in the german motorhomes, which seem to have fantastic build quality,although the laika italian brand was quality as well.
Owning a vintage 2003 bessacarr,looked at the equivlent upgrade.
Scanning the exterior first the sealing trims which run the full length ov the sides were not straight and wavy,in fact most seals were poor.
Checked other vans and they where the same.
Spoke to a sales rep and he said it could be because their fresh off the production line,surely if u where exhibiting you companys vehicles,would they not be straight.Couldnt find another marque with this problem. 
Been a real eye opener and wouldnt buy a bessacarr again which is sad as its a british company (as far as i know)  
Rant over


----------

